# HELP!! Ive been Catnapped!!!



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

....By a pair of big blue-green eyes. I went to Animal Control today and they had a new arrival since the last time. One look and I was in love, head over heels totally gone never to return. He wasn't what i'd had in mind, he was much younger than i'd planned on, his fur is a little longer than I wanted, but I was helpless against the power of his eyes and his purr that sounded like a motor running.

He is yet unnamed, but here he is (pardon the blurry pics he was moving around a ton!)



















And last but not least, my favorite part of him, his toes!!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow, he is gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

*gasp!!!*

What a beauty! I am _so_ looking forward to more pics of this kitty.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

I love those little toes!!!!! when do you take him home?


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

He's a beauty!!!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Monday evening, i'm soooo impatient I want him home now!! My fiance and I are having naming issues, he thinks it would be 'cute' to name the cat "Dog". Though I laughed til tears came out, I don't think he fits the name :lol: The coolest part of his front paws is on the underneath they are marked as well and make it look like he's wearing fingerless gloves.

Update: We have narrowed the names down to Hero(my favorite) Gabriel, Vaughn, Legend, and Zion.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh he is SO cute! When the pictures loaded up my cat Magic was sitting right in front of the monitor and he tapped the picture of your kitten twice gently with his paw! So cute!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I think you should go for a theme and name him after another deadly sin. I guess Sloth would be too cruel... :wink: Maybe Pride...

Otherwise, I really like Gabriel. Zion's cool too. But then you have to get another one and name him Canaan. LOL


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think I could have resisted that little guy either!! 8)


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

He looks like he wears those tube socks (tennis socks?).... what a darling!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

He is so sweet - I have just browsed through the Duchess thread and I find that your lovely baby looks a lot like her, don't you think? 
How old is he? The last kitty I have adopted - Cheerio- was 15 weeks old approx when we captured her and came straight from the wild - she is still a little squittish but is getting better all the time. All you need is to socialize them constantly. Can't wait to hear what kind of name you will choose for him finally and for pictures at home


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awwww how cute!! I know I would of taken him home in a nanosecond :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I want him!  You're lucky someone didn't see him before you. I don't think anyone could have resisted that sweet kitty! He seems to have some oriental ancestry.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

Payge said:


> My fiance and I are having naming issues, he thinks it would be 'cute' to name the cat "Dog". Though I laughed til tears came out, I don't think he fits the name :lol:


my ex had a cat named dog. and one named mouse. dog was a cool cat though.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Well I was thinking of naming him Vanity to go with the whole 7 deadly sins thing, but then i'd have to get 5 more cats to complete it :lol: 

Jeanie when I adopted him it was a story into itself lol. I got there before they opened, not knowing they opened at 11 I got there at 10:30. At 10:55 there was a huge line outside, I was impressed, a ton of people there looking to adopt yay! I went in and looked at the kitties in the hold ward, some of which had been moved to there from the regular ward cause their cages were being cleaned. There was a kitten there that looked a lot like my baby but she was extremely shy and I knew it wouldn't work out. Then I went over to the normal cat ward that they were cleaning but they said it was ok for me to look, I turned the corner and the very first cage I saw was him and I didn't look any further. I immediatly asked about him and was told he was 6-8 weeks old,weighed 2lbs and was owner surrendered because his cat had "Too many kittens" apparently he wanted two more cats and decided breeding his siamese with a stray was a good idea 8O . Well she had 3 kittens, so he took one to the animal shelter.

I was also told a man wanted to adopt him if he didn't get adopted by the time he got off of work. They let me play with him in one of their special "bonding" rooms and I was hooked, he climbed right into my lap and started purring. I raced home (I had left my purse at home so I wouldn't impulse adopt and this way I had time to think about it on my way home) and went straight back, right after I adopted him I stayed and waited to be able to play with him some more since both bonding rooms were occupied at that time. Every single person/couple who went into the cat room immediatly said "I want HIM" and pointed at my baby. Proably ten people in the hour I was there. I got SOOOO lucky!

Just realised I am gonna have to change my sig now...once he is named.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOu are so lucky. That's how I felt when I adopted Jack and Mia -- I saw them on a Saturday *just* before they closed, so I wasn't able to visit with them. On Sunday I was first in line, and I went straight to the desk with their numbers and saw them. It was love. And then after me people kept asking about them, until the volunteer put a big old "Going home Tuesday" sign on them.  MINE!! 

Gosh you are so lucky -- what a beautiful little kitten. I love it dearly -- it looks just like a lynx point mitted ragdoll, doesn't it?? Congrats dear, I bet Envy will love her new little friend! 

PS -- I would have snatched up the name Gabriel in a heartbeat if I would have thought of it. Hero is a pretty good one too. And he could call you hero in turn for rescuing him.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I went back today to visit him some more. there were two female volunteers there, and one exclamed when I said which cat I had adopted "Oh the other girl will be so dissapointed! He doesn't have an "Im Adopted" sign and she was going to adopt him" Now before when people wanted him I felt a bit guilty and sorry for them, but now im like "Muahahaha hes MINE!" I made them put an adopted sign on his cage while I was there hehe.

He's gonna be a toy stasher, he would pounce on the toys then pull them into the corner hehehe. The bonding room they have has glass all around, and its open up top, everyone who came into the Animal Control center would point at him and say "Ooh he's so pretty!" Or, "Look at how cute he is!"

He does startle at loud noises, but my place is quiet so im not really concerned, least it means he's not deaf!


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

What an adorable little kitten!!!! He will become a GORGEOUS adult male...you can really tell.

You're so lucky...congrats! Hope he and Envy hit it off after a while!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's a good thing you had a sign put on his cage! He's a heartbreaker!








We all want him.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

He is a great match for Envy, he's just as pretty as she is, which "The Princess" as I call her may not like LOL. She is sooo spoiled from all the attention she gets whenever people come over, she's gonna have to learn she has competition now hehe. 

Sigh, is it monday yet? No? 



































How about now?


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

More pics while I wait...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I can't wait until you can take him home and get him out of that ucky cage with ucky food...he deserves to live in a nice home where he can kick back. Well all cats do, but that's another story.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Me either, they feed them Iams there UGH! Fortunately they clean their cages every morning, those pics were taken before they cleaned his cage.
Those 1" high litter pans just dont cut it, when the cats go to cover their "deposits" they end up spraying the litter everywhere. Its so wrong for them to have their food and litter and bed in such a small space 

If I ever get really rich im going to build a cat no-kill shelter where each cat has a 6ft by 6ft room with tons of toys and cat trees that can house up to 500 animals!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Ugh -- I wish. I would love to do the same thing. Actually our Humane Society is better than most. They do have one room where kitties are kept in cages -- but they are glass on the side that people look through. They have nice beds and nice litter pans at least, and food is attached to the door so they don't get litter in it. Then they have two big rooms where "cats who get along with other cats" and have been there a long time stay. These are really nice rooms, with cat walks and a big tree with lots of hiding spots and lots of sisal to scratch on. Then there are smaller branches of the Humane society - little shelters in the Mounds Petfood Warehouses where about 10 cats each are kept. They have BIG cages complete with special beds, nice litter boxes, and toys, and then they are all allowed to roam around the big room which has blankets and kitty trees and toys all over. It makes me happy to see them out of little tiny boxes.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Names have again been narrowed down to Hero, Gabriel, and Eros (Greek God of Love and Lust aka Envy(Romans named him Cupid), also thought to be the contemporary version of the God Chaos which is one of the names I had considered, also the fourth day of every month was sacred to Eros and Envy was born on January 4th, seems like a fit to me!)


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Its monday yay!! Now I gotta just wait til 3:30....

We are having a terrible time with names, the list has gone up to Honor, Ego, Hero, Eros, Ransom, Chaos, Vanity. Ive been trying REALLY hard to let my fiance name this one, since Envy is "my" cat I wanted him to have the chance to put his mark on this one. The ones I like in order of how much I like them (best being on top) are:

Eros
Hero
Chaos
Ransom
Honor
Vanity
Ego

The ones he likes in order are:

Honor
Ego
Hero
Eros
Ransom
Chaos
Vanity

We finally gave up and decided to just wait until we have had kitty long enough to decide, with Envy it only took about 4 hours, hoping we have as much luck with this guy.


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

Awwww... I am soooo happy for you Payge! And i agree with not naming him until he gets home. I made a rule a long time ago that I will never name a cat. I let the cat name itself. And it has always worked for me. 

My cat Skunky, well.... he looks just like a skunk, and smells like one too :lol: (just kidding skunky). 

Pete, was actually named P.I.T.A. (Pain In The Ass.... resulting from the fact he would try to nurse on his siblings butts when they were only weeks old. Trust me this is more common than you think), when he started to get sweeter, i shortened it to just Pete. 

Chewbacca, when she was a kitten she had an underdeveloped esophogus, which resulted in a meow that sounded JUST like Chewbacca from Star Wars. 

So you see, cats will usually name themselves if given time.

Once again, congratulations, he really is a beautiful cat! Can't wait to see more pics of him!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats on your beautiful new baby! I'm so jealous. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Awww, he is a beauty, and I don't think I could have resisted those eyes, either!

Lisa


----------

